# Poland 4K  2021 Drone Views  - 1 hour with music



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 9, 2022)

That's very beautiful.  I have been in Poland 8 times over the years but I still haven't seen it all!


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 9, 2022)

_My Dil is from Poland and I have been there twice. It’s a beautiful country. My favorite city is krakow. _


----------



## Chris21E (Sep 10, 2022)

Beautiful, Thank you...


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

Absolutely gorgeous, thank you for sharing it.


----------

